# Faint positive, but worried now!



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Hi All

I tested yesterday morning after a 5 day transfer on 30th June.  I got a faint positive line on the HCG test the clinic gave me.  Because it was a bit faint, I convinced myself it was a negative, even though the consultant had said that however faint the line was, it was still a positive. When I wiped after collecting the urine for the test, I also noticed some slight pink which make me think it was all over, although I haven't had any more since (And believe me, I've been running to the loo every five minutes to check!)

So I got some ClearBlue digital tests, and did one last night after work, and one this morning - Both came up Pregnant with the conception indicator at 2-3 weeks, which would be about right I think?

However, when I spoke to the clinic this morning the nurse put quite a downer on things and seemed to indicate that the weak line meant it may not be a viable pregnancy, despite the clearblue tests.  She has only "provisionally" booked me in for my scan.  As you can imagine, I've gone from deliriously happy to ready to burst in to tears at any moment in the space of a couple of hours  

I'm definitely starting to feel nauseous, and have plenty of symptoms (Increased sense of smell, HUGE boobs, weeing all the time), but now I'm terrified that it's all going to go wrong because of the faint line.

Has anyone else had a faint line on test day and gone on to have a successful pregnancy?


----------



## LadyN (May 5, 2009)

Hey didnt want to read and run. Never in my life have i heard of a CB digi being wrong so i would say that you are defo defo pregnant.
The light pink can be from implantation. Try not ot worry yourself and just relax.
When i got my BFP after my second go of ICSI i felt like the nurses were dry and sparse with their congrats. I think i was expecting them to be as over the moon as what i was.
Congratulations of your BFP!    xxx


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

They maybe being cautious because the line was faint.  Perhaps keep testing or get HCG blood tests done.

Just for the record, a lady on here a few weeks ago got a pregnant on a CB digital and then a negative the next day.  She was obviously devastated.  It does happen but not very often.

Good luck and I am sure that everything will be fine.

Stacey
x


----------



## galprincess (Nov 12, 2007)

You got BFP in evening when levels are at lowest i would say maybe a faulty test this morning the tests my clinic gave me were rubbish trust CB hun dry your eyes and chill sweetie they have to tell you worst case scenario but you test tomorrow with a proper test you will see all ok xxxx


----------



## Hope2468 (Nov 24, 2011)

Murphy,

I totally get where u are coming from. I'm four days behind u, and managed to get a BFP on a CB HPT. Called the clinic and they basically said it's far too early, and it may not turn out to be viable.  I guess not what I was expecting to hear from them.

So I'm now all worried.


----------



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks ladies, you've helped put my mind at rest a bit - I'm just praying that the little bean sticks now  

I've not done any more tests, just the clinic one yesterday morning and the CB digital's last night and this morning, and I'm trusting the CB's for now.  I think the more I stress about it the worse it will make things.  I have two more CB's so I may use one next week to see if the 2-3 weeks has turned into 3-4 weeks, as I guess that would indicate increasing HCG levels?

I have no doubt that the tests are correct and I'm pregnant, the nurse just put that seed of doubt into my head that it might not be a "strong" pregnancy (Because the line on the clinic test was weaker than the control line) and I could be at risk of losing it because of that.

I guess as you say, they just have to be cautious.  Let's hope she's wrong!  

And good luck to everyone else testing soon too - Fingers crossed for a BFP!


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

Just re-read my post and think it sounded bad.  A line is a line and in all my time on this board, I have only seen one CB digital get it wrong, so I think it is safe to say that you are pregnant.

Good luck

Stacey
X


----------



## Little Carly Bean (Jun 9, 2012)

Sounds good too me I think the nurse is just playing it safe! good luck xxxx


----------



## Tracey78 (Feb 28, 2012)

For my money you are pregnant - congratulations!!!

don't put any credence in the weeks on the clear blue digital tests week indicators. I have seen posts from women 1 wk who get 2-3 and 2-3 weeks get 1-2 which obviously causes horror and panic as hormone levels appear to be dropping.

They are notorious for giving inconsistent readings. If your clinic do (mine didn't) blood tests see if they will let you have one as soon as you can and then in 24ish hours and the rising levels will be more accurate.

However, it looks like you are pregnant so try not to stress!


----------



## jaylee27 (Aug 23, 2011)

Do Not Worry About The Clinic Tests They Are Known To Give Only Weak Lines!! I Also Got 2-3wks On CB Test After The Clinic Test And As You Can See Ive Got 2 Little Lovelys In There....


Congratulations Hun & Enjoy xx


Jay x


----------



## Murphy30 (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks guys, am feeling much more reassured after reading all your posts.  

I won't truly relax until we get to that 12 week scan, but am keeping everything crossed in the meantime.  Good luck to all of you with your tests/pregnancies - Great to hear so many nice success stories on here too!


----------

